# ASUS VG278H Antiglare-Folie entfernen



## sir-ill (26. November 2013)

Hallo Forum.

Habe neulich meine Game-Kiste transportiert. Dabei hat das Panel meines VG278H Schaden genommen. Es sind ein paar üble Kratzer vorhanden, jedoch ist zum Glück nur die Folie betroffen. Sind also keine Pixelfehler oder ähnliches vorhanden. Hat schon mal jemand von euch die Antiglare-Folie von einem Monitor entfernt? Habe gehört, dass die Farben besser würden, natürlich mit dem Nachteil, dass starke Reflexionen auftreten. Würde es trotzdem gerne wagen, denn die Kratzer stören ziemlich arg 

kann mir jemand weiter helfen?

Danke im Voraus

Gruss

sir-ill


----------



## Amigo (26. November 2013)

Sofern das simpel funktioniert und du es wagen willst würde ich mich nach einer neuen Folie umschauen!? Bevor wieder was passiert, denn man weiß ja nie!
Aber ich hab 0 Erfahrung mit dem Thema ansich...


----------



## sir-ill (27. November 2013)

naja simpel wird es wahrscheinlich nicht werden. müsste das panel ausbauen, um die folie zu entfernen. kein plan wie ich das anstellen soll


----------



## Painkiller (28. November 2013)

Ich persönlich würde das lassen. Die Folie wirst du so einfach nicht runter bekommen. 

Es gab damals schon eine Anfrage: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/295531-ips-panel-kristalleffekt-beheben.html#post5683220

Ob das bei deinem Monitor auch ohne Probleme funktioniert, weiß ich halt nicht.


----------

